# moss types



## danelindquist (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, I have had two types of mosses successfully, Flame and Java moss. I want one to grow on my rock formation on one side of the tank and the other on driftwood on the opposite side. I definitely want two different types of moss. I am removing my java moss and looking for something to replace it. I didn't like the java moss because even with trimming it, it looks messy. I like how flame moss grows more vertical and less random. So any suggestions on a type of moss that grows less tangled then java and is different then flame? 
Thank you


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Have you looked into Christmas moss, it grows somewhat like flame moss but seems a little thicker.

I'd like to get some myself actually


----------

